# Bad news again



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Had bad news again, af came yesterday so I'm back on the clomid today.  We're giving iui one last go before moving on to IVF.  
Glad to see some BFP's up here though!! Congratulations to everyone and good luck to everyone else.
Jxxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh Jeps- . Sorry it didn't work this time. Take care sweetie. Mel***


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry hunnie, BFN's are tough


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

So sorry Jeps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks girls!  Fingers crossed for next time!
xxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

im sorry things didnt work this time, 
i hope the next time will be the one!

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry to hear your news Jeps, 
 
all the best for the next round of tx   
lots a love
corrina


----------

